# Upper Hale Underground Reservoir Jan 2014



## Winch It In (Jan 25, 2014)

*Upper Hale Underground Victorian Reservoir. January 2014
*
Couldn't find any history other than, Possibly built around 1890's and closed 1960's. Used for the storage of drinking water. There are 3x rectangle reservoir's with brick pillers, only one being accessible and 1x oval reservoir with cast iron pillers which is also accessible, Spent a couple of hours here on a solo explore. 













Pipework






Oval Reservoir









These were everywhere !



Thanks for Looking
*Winch*
​


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 25, 2014)

Nicely lit shots, thanks for the share


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 25, 2014)

Good stuff 

Quite a few of these popping up at the moment


----------



## MD (Jan 25, 2014)

nice work mate


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 25, 2014)

Nicely nicely


----------



## RichardH (Jan 26, 2014)

*looks at the way in*

:swoon:

*goes off into the corner to rock himself gently*


----------



## Froggy (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks great, I love these palces.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 26, 2014)

Love the stalactites and stalagmites. The stalagmite in the background of the last pic looks like a fried egg


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 20, 2014)

Crackin' stuff mate - really well lit pics !! May have to pay a visit here - had noticed this on the map a few years back but never knew what it was !!!


----------



## BahrainPete (Feb 21, 2014)

I like this alot. An interesting place well captured


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 21, 2014)

Great shots !! Those stalagmites are amazing


----------



## Pilot (Feb 21, 2014)

You have a talent for lighting, Sir. Thank you for this highly atmospheric and if I may say, beuatifully shot report.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice one! Some cracking shots there! Cheers for sharing!


----------

